# UKC Weekend



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

My 9 month old female went to her first ever show/ first UKC show this weekend. Considering she didn't have a lot of practice she had a very good weekend. Show number 1 on Saturday she took best of breed beating an AKC champion and took Group 2. Show 2 she got best of breed and took group 3. Both shows on Sunday she took Best of Breed and no group placement. She earned her 100 points towards her championship with 2 competition wins. All she needs now is a competition win at her next show for her championship.

We also took one of our Cardigans to the same show and he took Group 1 in both shows on Saturday and went Best In Show in show 2 on Saturday. He finished his championship Sunday morning and was moved up to the Champions class for show 2 and won that class. He beat AKC and UKC champions.He goes in two weeks to an AKC show.
Not bad for both dogs first UKC show.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

that is so great, congrads, hope you enjoyed it and plan to go for grand champion once she is champion

Is your girl german line, if so what I have noticed at shows is they are winning and the american ones is not, my long coated male beat my american showline 4 times (he is also older and more mature than my showline..lol)


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, yes she is german line. Her father was imported from Germany the beginning of last year. I plan to keep showing her and hope there are other shepherds showing at those shows also.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought so, ukc judges seem not to like the american lines which mean it will be harder for me to get a ukc ch title on my one and only american line boy..lol to me they are seeing the dogs are more sound in moving and build then american lines, they actually look at the dog and not who is handling the dog. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelslol to me they are seeing the dogs are more sound in moving and build then american lines, they actually look at the dog and not who is handling the dog.


Yes, the UKC show I went to I was impressed by the thoroughness of the judging. For the down and back, the judge had the dogs walk, then trot to see their soundness at both gaits. He also really felt over the structure of the body, wheras the AKC shows I have gone to they really seem to brush over that part.


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

The judge we had for the first show on Saturday did something I never seen before. She had my female (Best female) and the best male do the down and back together/side by side. Later on she told me why I won the class. She said the male looked like he had week hips and my female had nice hips.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The judge had x-ray vision for the hips xD?

If anything, she may have meant your dog looked more tightly ligamented. In AKC it's not uncommon to have dogs do a side by side gait to compare before handing out the points. It's more common in specialties though.

Some judges will ask to see fronts, some will ask to see rears, some want to see both, and will gait dogs side by side to compare. Other judges will take a group of 4 or so dogs and make them take turns leading. It can get interesting 

Congrats on your win ^_^


----------

